# 2017 nissan leaf charging issue



## jdonlon3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Is there anyway to make the on-board charger only draw 15amps from a 30 amp EVSE. The EVSE is at work and is using existing 12awg wire and a 20 amp breaker. It was used to charge a volt, my car tries to draw 27.5 amps and trips breaker eventually. No access to change out wire to 8awg and 40 amp breaker. Is it possible to use an extension j1772 cord with only a 16 amp rating to make the charger think only 16 amps is available? Not sure if that changes pilot signal as needed.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

jdonlon3 said:


> Is there anyway to make the on-board charger only draw 15amps from a 30 amp EVSE.


Surely it's the EVSE's job to do that. Is there a setting or DIP switch to change the rate that the EVSE reports to the charger?


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

Your evse must provide pwm duty cycle at 25% and this will be 15A draw. Leaf's evse doesn't have that option and hard set to max possible charger draw. Open evse and some others can change pilot duty to suit Your needs.


----------



## Dala (Jan 10, 2018)

I made software that accomplishes what OP set out to do: https://github.com/dalathegreat/Nissan-Leaf-ChargeCurrent

Youtube video on the subject:


----------

